
Apple Keynote Crowd Goes Completely Silent When Cost of Display Stand Announced - smn1234
http://digg.com/video/pro-display-stand-1000-reaction
======
carlosdp
It doesn't sound completely silent... you can hear some straight up laughter.
It clearly caught the presenter off-guard and he tripped up a bit!

------
RikNieu
What is happening? I feel like life is literally turning into an Onion
article. I... I can't anymore. Is everyone taking crazy pills?

------
kerng
It's not silence, its audible disbelieve, some are even laughing I think.

Even the speaker noticable hesitates afterwards due to the audience reaction.

~~~
sieabahlpark
Well it's either $999 or meant to be $99.

